# Accounting: Not for the socially inept?



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

:helpI'm going to transfer to University next fall to begin my upper division courses in Accounting. I'm interested in hearing stories about how socially demanding this career is (or isn't) and what sort of social expectations they put on you and what the culture is like. _Accounting field_ is vauge but I'd like this question to be phrased open-ended to get a variety of awnsers :idea

Just trying to figure out if this pathway is really for me before I waste (my parents)







$money$ at University

spending money to learn how to keep track of other people spending money......?


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Accounting sound boring as hell.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been hearing the opposite...that it's a fairly good job for shy people.

Then again, there are many different types of accounting jobs. Some of them probably do require lots of socializing.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

galacticsenator said:


> Accounting sound boring as hell.


You must also think English class is boring.


----------



## chiron (May 14, 2013)

We're all going to have different passions and interests. I'm not sure how I feel about making important life decisions based around social anxiety. Are you under the belief that it cannot improve?

If you have an interest in accounting, I definitely think you should at least investigate the career.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

The accounting field tends to attract introverts.


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

The business world in general requires a huge amount of socialization, and accounting isn't an exception. It may be a bit less social than other fields, but it can still be demanding. That's what they told me when I took accounting in university, anyway.


----------



## CheezusCrust (May 23, 2013)

I nearly completed my degree in accounting before switching for various reasons. I don't think the primary one was my social anxiety, but it definitely prevented me from getting internships. One of my intermediate accounting professors recommended me for internships with the major accounting firms without me asking (probably only because of my grades) and I didn't get any of them. In hindsight, I'm glad, because I didn't enjoy accounting and saw too much unethical behavior in corporate culture, but it always pissed me off that I was judged just because I was more quiet than the average person.

There are some introverts in accounting, but at least in the U.S., it seems like many of them are extroverts with an interest in money, expensive drinks, and not much else. If you go into it, prepare to be a yes-man.


----------



## moo92 (May 26, 2013)

I'm studying my 3rd year in accounting and finance. You must ask yourself questions like, "am I doing this just for money?" or "am I doing this because I enjoy it or because of job security?" I don't know how many of you here are accountants and I'd like to find out how your lives are going but from experience you are NOT going to like this subject. I am seriously considering switching degrees even though this is my last because in the end your future will look bleak.

If you are going into accounting with no prior knowledge you are not going to like this paper. It may be easy to pick up at the beginning depending on your learning capacity but you'll find out that the work is tedious, stressful and time consuming. Without any practical knowledge you'll find yourself wondering "how or when am I going to use this stuff?". Others might disagree but I think only till you do your internship will you actually feel like you are applying anything, and even then it feels like you are learning everything all over again.

Take it in your first year if you want but don't hesitate to drop it the moment you realise its not for you. Go do something like economics or finance if you're a math person. Otherwise try your skills in a commerical law paper etc.


----------



## chiron (May 14, 2013)

That's some excellent advice moo92.

The best programs I've ever known had a high turnover rate. And that was because they offered each student the unique opportunity to actually understand what the field entails early on. The students who did not have a passion for the field could move on before they became neck deep with years of investment into it. 

Normally it's going to be pretty easy to locate someone to shadow for a day - but accounting is a different story if you wait until the internship to determine if the glove fits. If you are ever going to make an important life decision like a vocational path, please investigate the job thoroughly. Even call professionals in the field, despite how nerve racking that can be. You'll be surprised how receptive people are when you ask about them and their field.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

moo92 said:


> I'm studying my 3rd year in accounting and finance. You must ask yourself questions like, "am I doing this just for money?" or "am I doing this because I enjoy it or because of job security?" I don't know how many of you here are accountants and I'd like to find out how your lives are going but from experience you are NOT going to like this subject. I am seriously considering switching degrees even though this is my last because in the end your future will look bleak.
> 
> If you are going into accounting with no prior knowledge you are not going to like this paper. It may be easy to pick up at the beginning depending on your learning capacity but you'll find out that the work is tedious, stressful and time consuming. Without any practical knowledge you'll find yourself wondering "how or when am I going to use this stuff?". Others might disagree but I think only till you do your internship will you actually feel like you are applying anything, and even then it feels like you are learning everything all over again.
> 
> Take it in your first year if you want but don't hesitate to drop it the moment you realise its not for you. Go do something like economics or finance if you're a math person. Otherwise try your skills in a commerical law paper etc.


Everybody always talks about how it's boring but I don't understand why people say this. I don't think it's right to assume people are not going to like it because you find it tedious.

And to be perfectly honest, yes, I did take up accounting because it's a pretty secure job...and I'm still in it because I do kind of like it. I don't want to go to college only to waste a ****load of money as well as 5 years of my life.


----------



## moo92 (May 26, 2013)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Everybody always talks about how it's boring but I don't understand why people say this. I don't think it's wright to assume people are not going to like it because you find it tedious.
> 
> And to be perfectly honest, yes, I did take up accounting because it's a pretty secure job...and I'm still in it because I do kind of like it. I don't want to go to college only to waste a ****load of money as well as 5 years of my life.


I know it's wrong for me to make assumptions, I'm just speaking through experience. I know many people that have entered into PWC, Delloites, KPMG and E&Y. A good 8/10 all said "I hate it, but the pay is good". Just remember money is tangible, it's okay to try out 1 year of accounting and drop it if it doesn't work out. You have the rest of your life to pay it back, and once you start your career it won't be that much. If you do kind of like it then by all means go for it. What I should tell you though is those that enjoyed being an accountant also had something else they majored in. Those who pursue a career that they enjoy become far more happier than a career that pays well.


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

I know a lot of socially awkward or shy people who went into accounting or some other area of finance and function well. When I was a temp at an office before Christmas nearly all of the people in the accounting department were really awkward and they were also good at their jobs. They were in the basement so they didn't really have to socialize with a lot of people lol.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Well I am indecisive as hell at the moment


----------



## kylieky (Jul 4, 2012)

I forced myself to go to my school's annual Accounting & Finance Night this past semester and spoke with many of the alumni about this. It really just depends on the particular job you have and company you work for. I was however able to pinpoint a couple of companies that recruit undergrads from my school that I felt would be a good fit for me. If your school has any of these little mixer /job fair events I'd recommend going to give you an idea of what you can expect. That's the whole purpose them.


----------



## prehistoric (Jul 17, 2013)

moo92 said:


> Take it in your first year if you want but don't hesitate to drop it the moment you realise its not for you.


This is the predicament I face right now. The moment I drop everything I'll just be back to square one. I honestly have no clue what I really want to do and accounting was just one of those courses I thought I'd give it go. I have barely passed and the motivation to continue is next to nothing.

As to whether accounting is for socially inept people, I feel as though I'm one of the few people in my class that is truly socially inept. For the most part I am quite alone and I do not know how I would cope in university if I were to continue on. I just want to abandon it all or put it on hold..


----------



## phillyy (Mar 6, 2013)

If you want to make tons of money as a CPA you're going to have to go out and find clients, meet with them, eat with them, etc. More clients = More socializing = More money. 

If you cant do that then you can work as an accountant within a company, where you only deal with the the company decision makers, or for one of the big accounting firms that get to sit in their office balancing books all day. fun. You don't get paid as much this way and it'll be really really boring and painful.

you should consider the pharmaceutical and software industries. these seem like good places for people who are shy to work at and still get the chance to make a decent living , if they're interested in those things. I'm a Nursing student and it's hard, the socializing aspect.

good luck


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

prehistoric said:


> This is the predicament I face right now. The moment I drop everything I'll just be back to square one. I honestly have no clue what I really want to do and accounting was just one of those courses I thought I'd give it go. I have barely passed and the motivation to continue is next to nothing.
> 
> As to whether accounting is for socially inept people, I feel as though I'm one of the few people in my class that is truly socially inept. For the most part I am quite alone and I do not know how I would cope in university if I were to continue on. I just want to abandon it all or put it on hold..


Hey, maybe a better question is if uni is for you right now...as opposed to the course you are taking. If you took another course, would you be in the same position? If yes, maybe it is better to take some time dealing with your SA before you go back to university. However, if you do this, you need to be absolutely sure you will be productive with your time.

A, perhaps more painful, alternative is to keep trudging on until you absolutely can't deal with it anymore. You have managed to get on so far.

Stay strong in whatever it is you decide to do!


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

Accounting does require social interaction. You need to be able to explain your work to your clients, co-workers and boss. Depending on the size of your practice you may need to travel and visit the client's premises. I'm assuming you want to specialise in financial accounting, preparing accounts for external use.

It's a field where you need to be good with numbers and understanding intellectual concepts. This field is more than monitoring income and expenditure. You will need to understand the accruals concepts, how external legislation affects businesses (e.g. tax), be familiar with the latest accounting software and rules regarding ethics. Though all you need is basic numeracy and a calculator, it is very helpful if you are good at maths. 

I struggled working in an accounts office and had to leave eventually. Keep in mind accounting as a subject is not as difficult as actually working in practice. There is a big jump depending on the size of the firm you work for...


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses. Very good insight. Now though I'm not afraid to socialize and I don't see this as a problem for me. Now I'm just worried about getting the qualifications to be considered for employment



HappyFriday said:


> I struggled working in an accounts office and had to leave eventually. Keep in mind accounting as a subject is not as difficult as actually working in practice. There is a big jump depending on the size of the firm you work for...


Howd you get the job and how was the interview (if there was one) if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## NameNotTaken (Mar 4, 2013)

How big is the difference in socialization between working in audit and working in tax? I'm taking my first Junior-level accounting course this fall so I'll have to choose my concentration soon.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

Omgblood said:


> Howd you get the job and how was the interview (if there was one) if you dont mind me asking?


I applied for some jobs and I got offered a interview for a trainee accounts assistant. No experience was required. I met the qualifications they required which was quite basic. At the interview I was only asked two questions: why do you want to become an accountant and why do you want to work here..

I was volunteering at the time so that impressed them. So if you have any experience...blow it out of proportion on your CV, just don't lie. My CV must have been really good because it did all the talking for me.

Do carefully consider whether you want to do this...speak to someone who has done accounting as a profession. There is a big social element depending on what your position is.



NameNotTaken said:


> How big is the difference in socialization between working in audit and working in tax? I'm taking my first Junior-level accounting course this fall so I'll have to choose my concentration soon.


Well it depends really. I would say tax there is more of a social element involved as opposed to auditing.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks.

I'm just having major self doubts at the moment about landing an internship from any of the firms at the college. My GPA is fairly low sitting at about a 3.1 at the moment. Not only that but I took an extra year at community college because I suddenly wanted to study accounting after reading up on the internet of the good job opportunities. My work experience on my resume is looking pretty slim at the moment with one full time, temporary job that I had for six months, though the good thing is I'll be able to work again for that employer in about 6 months. I'm currently looking for a new job but its been difficult because my interviewing skills are lacking and I think honestly what's keeping me from getting job offers. It's something I'll need to practice on. So my credentials are mediocre at the moment, but there's still time to catch up.

What I do pride myself on is my spontaneous personality which is what I think I'll have to use to leverage with



> Do carefully consider whether you want to do this...speak to someone who has done accounting as a profession. There is a big social element depending on what your position is.


Yes I hope to get to that soon. I want to study these 'people'. I want to study their demeanor, background, and education. I want to figure out: what kind of person are _these accountants_? Then ask myself, "I can be like him, can't I?"


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

im doing accounting

i dont know if ill like it

im doing it more for a safety net

i want a job as soon as i get a bachelors, and one of the best paying jobs is accounting

it provides me the flexibility i want to live anywhere

i am interested in math too, so it will be nice to use that in accounting

after i get my accounting degree and a job...when i am settled, have enough money, and am ready, i plan to go back to college part time for the real degree i want...which will make me an astrophysicist.

Obviously this is a lot more difficult and take a lot longer...that's why I want to be an accountant first...I don't want to depend on my friends or family to live with them for the next several years.


----------



## Deadguy (Aug 19, 2011)

NameNotTaken said:


> How big is the difference in socialization between working in audit and working in tax? I'm taking my first Junior-level accounting course this fall so I'll have to choose my concentration soon.


I'm a tax auditor so I guess I would fall into both categories.

I love to interact with people 1 on 1 or in very small groups, so the job is great for me. You will need to interview people and request information, but most of the people I have encountered are easy to deal with.

I have a customer service background though, so I am used to dealing with people one on one, especially ones who are unhappy and abusive.

The tax code is very complex and there are a lot of gray areas, which can be frustrating. However, that is why the job exists. I would see if you like dealing with taxes and go from there.


----------



## jadedpearl (Aug 8, 2013)

I think it's best to go with tax even though it has fewer positions available. Auditors from what I've witnessed tend to socialize a lot more. They usually work in teams too.

With tax you are on your own most of the time but it requires a lot more specialized knowledge. You need a thorough understanding of the rules and regulations and how to do tax research. 

Good luck.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Talked to one of the academic advisers at the school of business at my university. She said less then 10% of the students there get interns with Big 4! What does this mean? I don't know yet exactly but I just wanted to share


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

God damn it. Well I'm at University now after having transferred out of community college. Now it's that I'm not worried that I'm socially inept, NOW it's my credentials and that I'm not culturally 'fit'. I'm looking at the screen confirming whether to accept payment for the first term of tuition (2300$) and asking myself, "Is this worth it? Will this help me find a decent job afterwards?"

My GPA is mediocre at about 3.0. Yes I did slack off heavily my first year and a half at community college, but its too late to do anything about that. I do have work experience and am currently working a dead-end, menial, non-accounting or people-skills oriented job for the money and to help pay for expenses.

As for this cultural fit thing you see... hmm. I don't think being a 5' 6'' South-East Asian male helps me in any way in the business world. 


You know I really would like to see these firms in persons to get a feel for how the people are like. I could be over thinking this. Whole thing just makes my head spin and I think I'm going to be extremely disappointed if I fail.


I don't want to live a mediocre life, jumping from one dead-end job to another


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

Omgblood said:


> God damn it. Well I'm at University now after having transferred out of community college. Now it's that I'm not worried that I'm socially inept, NOW it's my credentials and that I'm not culturally 'fit'. I'm looking at the screen confirming whether to accept payment for the first term of tuition (2300$) and asking myself, "Is this worth it? Will this help me find a decent job afterwards?"
> 
> My GPA is mediocre at about 3.0. Yes I did slack off heavily my first year and a half at community college, but its too late to do anything about that. I do have work experience and am currently working a dead-end, menial, non-accounting or people-skills oriented job for the money and to help pay for expenses.
> 
> ...


2,300 for tuition???? Is this a semester at university? Wow, lucky!

So, did you end up sticking with accounting? How are the classes?

As for the cultural fit thing, in my old university, a lot of Asians were in the business school, with a couple going for Accounting.

I am also considering this, but am not sure and would like to hear how it went for you if you don't mind. How did things turn out for you?

Hope all is well.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm beginning my first upper-division accounting courses this term (next week). Getting to the real meat of the content finally. It'll be maybe a year or two until I find out how it 'goes'.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

One thing I noticed so far in my one upperdivision accounting course is the ***-kissing to the teacher and some in the class try to put on this fake 'show' on by trying to show others how fun they are to be around. Do you get what I mean? No I found the words. Some people are trying to be all bubbly and stuff


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

Dang, that's odd. 

How is the class going so far, content wise?


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Well this format of lecture and teaching is different from when I took my earlier accounting classes. I'm use to sitting in front of the computer doing the equations/work/study on my own. In this class we are doing questions by hand in class. Not only that but we have a paper, a presentation and discussions to participate in which has been never done before in my other accounting courses...

When the teacher does problems in front of the class she will abbreviate everything confuses things sometimes. Not only that but she will make adding mistakes and forget numbers sometimes and students have to correct her often. So sometimes my numbers dont match hers and it makes me second guess myself sometimes...


----------

